# New Dead Pedal By Wild Willy



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Just improved my dead pedal and It is ready to hit the market. Sold 2 today, have 2 left ready to go out. Going to make more this week. 

All new brushed Aluminum finish, got rid of the shine. Looks great in our cars, fits perfect, comes with screws and holes are countersunk so they are flush. 2 min tops to install.

If you want to see them, send me an e-mail and I will send you some pics. Thanks.

Wild Willy

Bill


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Just improved my dead pedal and It is ready to hit the market. Sold 2 today, have 2 left ready to go out. Going to make more this week.
> 
> All new brushed Aluminum finish, got rid of the shine. Looks great in our cars, fits perfect, comes with screws and holes are countersunk so they are flush. 2 min tops to install.
> 
> ...


Way to go Willy! Plugs now dead pedals, we got to talk. I smell small business here. Willy and the Rat Enterprises. Yeh, baby!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Dead Pedal By Wild Willy*



Ratwayne said:


> *Way to go Willy! Plugs now dead pedals, we got to talk. I smell small business here. Willy and the Rat Enterprises. Yeh, baby! *


LOL If you have access to aluminum from old air planes we can talk


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

nice willy, too bad i already got me one, otherwise i would have ordered one


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Willy,
More details please! And, more pix...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Willy,
> More details please! And, more pix...  *


Send me a personal e-mail...I will reply with some pics...I do not know how to post pics here..Sorry


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice looking pedals Willy...will you have a big supply like you have for the plugs?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Very nice looking pedals Willy...will you have a big supply like you have for the plugs? *


As of now no...I have enough Aluminum to make a few more...don't know if I will buy more or just go out of business. Limited Edition


----------

